# LLAMA MAX SERIES HANDGUN



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Has anyone heard of these? Are they any good i read they share alot of parts with the Colt 1911 so i thought they would be a good deal at 300 dollars. What do you guys think.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My dad has one. It is pretty decent for a cheap 1911 clone.


----------

